# 2001 Chevy 3500 Silverado Duramax



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Guys!


I came across a 2001 Chevy 3500 Silverado Duramax. Its in almost perfect condition i cant find anything wrong with it at all. has 120,000 miles on it but the body looks immaculate in and out. Took it for a drive and it was a nice ride really liked it!

Are there any normal issues with these trucks or this particular year?

- It is the 6.6L Turbo Diesel (Duramax)
- 4x4
- Extended Cab (Not Crew Cab)


Any experience with these trucks or this year and model especially would love to hear it (good and bad). Just curious as to normal problems or issues to look for with these trucks.

If you need to know something else just ask i can see if i have the info. 

Thanks Guys,
Gregg


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Injector issues is the only one that comes to mind right at the moment, I imagine more people will chime in with experience.

Otherwise it sounds like a good well taken care of truck.

Good Luck.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

What do injectors normally cost on these trucks if that was to go?



The trucks only defect was a crack in the windshield (looks like it was from a rock shot).

But they are going to replace the Windshield, it has new tires, they did the oil change, a tranny service, changed the fuel filter, and the Oil pan looked in good shape.

And like i said the body, interior, fame everything just looks in good shape, no rust or anything like that.


from what i hear these trucks usually have good trannys too.


Thanks


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

You have the first year the Duramax came out, which is the LB7 version.It is a great motor but as previosly mentioned,the original injectors were crap.Mine were replaced at app.25,000 miles.Make sure they were replaced by the better,updated ones because yes,they are very expensive with the labor.The Allison is the very best automatic there is. Good luck.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Head gaskets were an issue on the 01's as well. I have an 04 LB7, totally solid motor and I have Stage 2 Edge Juice, this thing moves!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Injectors- buddy of mine had an '01 Dmax- had to do the injectors twice because the dealer installed the "old" version again after they failed around 110K miles- spend many grand on injectors!

Other than that though- they're solid trucks!


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

just from looking under the hood anyway to tell which injectors are in there?

the truck has about 120,000 miles on it could i assume most likely that they have already been changed out?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Post the pics when you get it Gregg.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Gregg1987;828521 said:


> just from looking under the hood anyway to tell which injectors are in there?
> 
> the truck has about 120,000 miles on it could i assume most likely that they have already been changed out?


Nope, they're in the heads. And contrary to what many think, there was rumor of a "new style" injector, but there's no such thing. Future replacement will be inevitable. They're warranted 7yrs 200k, but the 01 is out of that. I've had sets last 150k, some more, but some less. You can run a vin check through the dealer and see if they were ever done. A complete set installed is upwards of $3,500.

As for head gaskets, the 01's aren't prone to them by any means.....infact its a small percentage that it happens to and its typically operator error. Failure to flush coolant as recommended will cause electrolosis in some 01 models, causing the chemicals to eat away at the gasket. Even when it happens, it doesn't "blow" a head gasket, it just basically loses its seal btw the coolant and exhaust ports causing an over pressurized coolant system. That too is a $3,500 plus fix. Usually if it happens its around the 250k mark.

I wouldn't worry much about either one, especially with that low of miles.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

got-h2o;828665 said:


> Nope, they're in the heads. And contrary to what many think, there was rumor of a "new style" injector, but there's no such thing. Future replacement will be inevitable. They're warranted 7yrs 200k, but the 01 is out of that. I've had sets last 150k, some more, but some less. You can run a vin check through the dealer and see if they were ever done. A complete set installed is upwards of $3,500.
> 
> As for head gaskets, the 01's aren't prone to them by any means.....infact its a small percentage that it happens to and its typically operator error. Failure to flush coolant as recommended will cause electrolosis in some 01 models, causing the chemicals to eat away at the gasket. Even when it happens, it doesn't "blow" a head gasket, it just basically loses its seal btw the coolant and exhaust ports causing an over pressurized coolant system. That too is a $3,500 plus fix. Usually if it happens its around the 250k mark.
> 
> I wouldn't worry much about either one, especially with that low of miles.


Thanks for the info, those are some expensive repairs ><;;;

You wouldn't worry with that low of miles? lol sorry this will be my first Diesel and I'm still used to gas engines and 120k being called low just sounds weird lol. Around when do you think it would possible give me an issue? (and yea i know you cant really know for sure)

- In all reality i suppose there really isn't to much you can do to prevent the damage or increase the life of the injectors?

- How often is it recommended that the coolant get flushed? I assume this is the engine coolant.

Another question how often is it recommended that tranny fluid be changed or flushed (or like a tranny service) to increase the life of it or does that have any bearing on it at all? I have heard different reports on this. Also heard that the tranny on these trucks are really good and should last a bit longer then others. (5-speed Allison 1000 automatic on this 2001 model i believe)

Rather keep costs down lol

Thanks for all the info guys


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

i think you might get your questions answered better over at dieselplace.com


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Another '01 Duramax owner here who unfortunatly had to pay to replace the injectors out of pocket. The $3500 is pretty accurite in my experience. Went out this summer at about 125K, the only major problem I've had with this truck. Good Luck.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

2005_Sierra;828835 said:


> i think you might get your questions answered better over at dieselplace.com


I've got about 4,000 posts there


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Gregg1987;828803 said:


> Thanks for the info, those are some expensive repairs ><;;;
> 
> You wouldn't worry with that low of miles? lol sorry this will be my first Diesel and I'm still used to gas engines and 120k being called low just sounds weird lol. Around when do you think it would possible give me an issue? (and yea i know you cant really know for sure)
> 
> ...


Alli 1k is by far the best trans behind a modern diesel, especially for the year you're looking at. Trans service is easy on these trucks b/c the Alli has a spin on filter. As for miles, I consider 120k low miles on a modern gasser, let alone on a diesel. I have a combined total of about 3/4 of a million miles btw my 3 Dmaxes and you'd never know it looking at or driving them. Coolant is rated for 100k but it doesn't hurt to do a bit more often. Injector life can usually be extended a bit by keeping them clean and lubed. Cleaners such as Standyne, etc do a good job of both. It's also been said that trucks that are abused a bit more seem to have prolonged injector life. Probably b/c the amount of constant fuel going through them more often.

It's not unheard of to see a Dmax with 500k on it these days.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

so if the truck has about 120,000 miles on it from what your saying you would probably recommend changing out the coolant, and putting some additive in the fuel when i get this truck? since i really wont know when the last time this was done.

other then that maybe a tranny service? but they should be doing that before i pick it up anyway.


the truck sounds to be very solid i just hope i don't have to dump more into it (at least not right away) so preventive measures that work I'm willing to use. (since they should be less costly then a few grand for an injector etc.)


Thanks again for all the info guys has been very helpful. as always gives me a good knowledge base to go off of and things to be ready for.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

also just out of curiosity got-h2o i saw that you have an 01 2500 (which i assume is pretty much the same as the 3500 I'm looking at) 

You the original owner?

How many miles you have on that one?

How many times have you had to change your injectors on that one?

Has the truck definitely paid for itself or has it been a lot in repairs?

Thanks


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Gregg1987;829658 said:


> also just out of curiosity got-h2o i saw that you have an 01 2500 (which i assume is pretty much the same as the 3500 I'm looking at)
> 
> You the original owner?
> 
> ...


2nd owner, bought it with 253k miles and the previous owner did not take care of it whatsoever. It was a plow truck in mid MI its whole life. Had a bad HG when I got it. Injectors were done once at 165k and I did the second set while the heads were off just so I wouldn't have to go in there again. Also put a new starter, a/c compressor and water pump on too. Other things like brakes and front end stuff were done just for peace of mind too. Original brake pads, etc... Fuel sending unit was just replaced too. Runs and drives like a dream now, actually did when I got it too, but better now. This particular truck was a worse case scenario. It's good as new now, and actually could be for sale........basically for what I have in the repairs!

Now like I said, that's worse case. My 03 is also an LB7 and has 265k miles. That truck had its second set of injectors at 241k, but that's been it for major repairs. I lifted it at 255k and did front end stuff while it was apart, not b/c it needed it. Brake pads were original on it too and they were replaced then. It had a small trans leak in the front seal at 260k so had it rebuilt while it was apart. Could be for sale.

My 05 has been a dream so far. Had a cat convertor on till 180k when I did 4" exhaust, egr is still in tact to this day. 200k or so and never a visit to the dealer aside from a tiny coolant leak out of a water pump hose at 190k. Had the pump replaced while it was apart. Lifted it shortly after and replaced some front end components while it was apart. Still running original brake pads, hubs and tie rods. I have yet to plug it in in the winter.

I've had others too....another 01 with only 1 set of inj at 180k, sold with over 200k, an 02 that was flawless aside from water pump at 110k (sold shortly after), and an 04.5 that I sold like new at 65k.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

got-h2o;829670 said:


> 2nd owner, bought it with 253k miles and the previous owner did not take care of it whatsoever. It was a plow truck in mid MI its whole life. Had a bad HG when I got it. Injectors were done once at 165k and I did the second set while the heads were off just so I wouldn't have to go in there again. Also put a new starter, a/c compressor and water pump on too. Other things like brakes and front end stuff were done just for peace of mind too. Original brake pads, etc... Fuel sending unit was just replaced too. Runs and drives like a dream now, actually did when I got it too, but better now. This particular truck was a worse case scenario. It's good as new now, and actually could be for sale........basically for what I have in the repairs!
> 
> Now like I said, that's worse case. My 03 is also an LB7 and has 265k miles. That truck had its second set of injectors at 241k, but that's been it for major repairs. I lifted it at 255k and did front end stuff while it was apart, not b/c it needed it. Brake pads were original on it too and they were replaced then. It had a small trans leak in the front seal at 260k so had it rebuilt while it was apart. Could be for sale.
> 
> ...


although that sounds like a lot that does not seem all that bad for the age and miles on the trucks.

Thanks it does not sound like i should have to much trouble with it then, of course there is always the possibility but maybe I'll give it some additive and with the rest of the work on it give the coolant a flush. cant hurt. guys doing the tranny service, oil and such and with the condition of the truck i don't think it was abused so i will just have to hope i have good luck 

Thanks again


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Best of luck to you........you'll love the truck I'm sure.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

well when i took it for a drive it definitely felt nice and the truck itself looks awesome.

Will post pics when i get it next week 

Thanks again all!

anything else comes to mind please feel free to add it in 

Gregg


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pics !*

Well i picked it up and its home now ! 

Here is a pic from where it was when i picked it up Saturday!

I'll take more pics from home when i have more time during the week!

Drove this home and LOVE IT already ! 

Thanks again all for the information. Its a damn good looking truck 

What ya guys think? =p


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks awesome! Buddy of mine just got an '02 Chevy 2500HD in that color- nice!

A nice 9' Fisher Xblade would look GREAT on that truck!


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks mkwl !

yeah actually i really like the color its a really good looking truck =)

and man it has some serious power, my 1st diesel and man its a beast... i love it.



9' plow huh? =p


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Good deal for you on the truck. As far as fuel additives to clean and lubricate the injectors is concerned, biodiesel is the best additive you can run in the fuel. Everything else is snake-oil. Yes, even Lucas (imho...). You don't need much; B2 (2% bio, 98% dino) gives all the cleaning/lubing you need without the cool weather gelling problems of high concentrate.

You probably already know this, but be sure to put Timbrens in the front if you hang a plow on it.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

aeronutt;841305 said:


> Good deal for you on the truck. As far as fuel additives to clean and lubricate the injectors is concerned, biodiesel is the best additive you can run in the fuel. Everything else is snake-oil. Yes, even Lucas (imho...). You don't need much; B2 (2% bio, 98% dino) gives all the cleaning/lubing you need without the cool weather gelling problems of high concentrate.
> 
> You probably already know this, but be sure to put Timbrens in the front if you hang a plow on it.


If you run bio buy a truckload of fuel filters and familiarize yourself with how to change them at the side of the road around a hot motor  go ahead, ask me how i know lol


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice truck Gregg. I have the same exact truck in White. I think it has about 130 K or so.It's been pretty good so far, other than the whole injector issue. I will admit that it's the best towing truck I have ever owned though. Have fun with it!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mkwl;841078 said:


> Looks awesome! A nice 9' Fisher Xblade would look GREAT on that truck!


I couldn't agree more. wesport
Just do timbrens and t-bar turn up.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Gregg1987;840841 said:


> Well i picked it up and its home now !
> 
> Here is a pic from where it was when i picked it up Saturday!
> 
> ...


Very Nice Gregg!!!

Looks like you have yourself one nice truck there!


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

Very nice looking truck... hard to believe its 9 years old.


I will be the rude one..... how much did you pay if you don't mind me asking? I'm sure other are wondering as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice looking truck Gregg, sorry I couldn't help out with this one.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

jomama45;841395 said:


> Nice truck Gregg. I have the same exact truck in White. I think it has about 130 K or so.It's been pretty good so far, other than the whole injector issue. I will admit that it's the best towing truck I have ever owned though. Have fun with it!


From what i hear this truck will haul anything i toss in it or behind it so it will be great for me =) looking forward to it !

How many times have you had to change your injectors with your truck?

Fun i plan to have i have been enjoying the ride already its definitely a nice truck! thanks!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​


Evan528;841666 said:


> Very nice looking truck... hard to believe its 9 years old.
> 
> I will be the rude one..... how much did you pay if you don't mind me asking? I'm sure other are wondering as well.


Yeah actually for its age it looks really good and well kept i was impressed with it. rides just as good too! Hopefully it will last me awhile as well i hope to make good on this investment 

Not rude at all, if your curious I'm sure others are as well. people here have been very helpful and i appreciate it very much.

So as far as what i got it for was $12,000 it was about 2,000 more then i wanted to spend (was looking at a Ford originally for around 10,000) but this one actually had less miles then the ford (120k vs the ford which was 160k miles) and ironically enough it was also in a little bit better of shape (frame and all looked cleaner). Kelly Blue Book rates this truck with miles and options around 15,500. So i think i did alright as far as the price goes. But then again someone here might know better then me since this is my 1st Diesel. The ford seemed like a good deal so i thought this one was pretty good as well but maybe I'm wrong?

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​


Mark Oomkes;841689 said:


> Nice looking truck Gregg, sorry I couldn't help out with this one.


Thanks Mark, no problem you were very helpful and either way gave me some good things to look for regardless of what brand truck i looked at. Thanks again!

Thanks for the comments and help all !!!


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

hrm..



aeronutt;841305 said:


> Good deal for you on the truck. As far as fuel additives to clean and lubricate the injectors is concerned, biodiesel is the best additive you can run in the fuel. Everything else is snake-oil. Yes, even Lucas (imho...). You don't need much; B2 (2% bio, 98% dino) gives all the cleaning/lubing you need without the cool weather gelling problems of high concentrate.
> 
> You probably already know this, but be sure to put Timbrens in the front if you hang a plow on it.





mcfly89;841350 said:


> If you run bio buy a truckload of fuel filters and familiarize yourself with how to change them at the side of the road around a hot motor  go ahead, ask me how i know lol


Actually since i have never owned a diesel before maybe someone wouldn't mind giving me some information on additives for fuel. I know the basic things like diesel obviously gels sooner then gas and such but which are good brands or what is recommended for what, how often do you add it etc?

I live on Long Island in NY so I'm not sure if it really gets cold enough to gel the fuel here or not it usually does not get all that cold. (sometimes it might hrm...) i have heard it gels at 30 degrees and some say not to worry about it till about 10 degrees so not really sure which is best.

Anything on this would be helpful, i rather hear what others think before i make my own choice on it lol thanks !


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

For the most part, you don't need to worry about fuel gelling as long as you burn it out every few weeks. The fuel retailers will sell "winter blend" fuel that's mixed at the right ratio of #2 and #1 diesel for your local weather. #1 diesel (basically kerosene) doesn't gel, but it doesn't run as well either. #2 is much better fuel, but gels.

As hinted at earlier, if you start running biodiesel you will probably need to make an unscheduled fuel filter change. This is normal because biodiesel is an incredibly powerful solvent and will clean all the grungy crud off the inside of your tank and lines. The crud then flows through the system and finds it's way to the filter where it promptly clogs. After 1 or 2 fuel filters, it will settle down and stop doing that because all the crud is cleaned out. Running biodiesel in a new truck doesn't cause this because there's nothing to clean out yet. It's a small price to pay for the long-term benefits of biodiesel.

If you haven't already done so, sign up at www.dieselplace.com. That's the holy grail of D-Max data.


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

aeronutt;842595 said:


> For the most part, you don't need to worry about fuel gelling as long as you burn it out every few weeks. The fuel retailers will sell "winter blend" fuel that's mixed at the right ratio of #2 and #1 diesel for your local weather. #1 diesel (basically kerosene) doesn't gel, but it doesn't run as well either. #2 is much better fuel, but gels.
> 
> As hinted at earlier, if you start running biodiesel you will probably need to make an unscheduled fuel filter change. This is normal because biodiesel is an incredibly powerful solvent and will clean all the grungy crud off the inside of your tank and lines. The crud then flows through the system and finds it's way to the filter where it promptly clogs. After 1 or 2 fuel filters, it will settle down and stop doing that because all the crud is cleaned out. Running biodiesel in a new truck doesn't cause this because there's nothing to clean out yet. It's a small price to pay for the long-term benefits of biodiesel.
> 
> If you haven't already done so, sign up at www.dieselplace.com. That's the holy grail of D-Max data.


good to know thanks,

so i assume if the truck is a 2001 you would recommend running biodiesel and going through about 1-3 fuel filters since this isn't a new truck (going on 9 years old)? how much does that usually help the engine in the long run would you say?

Yeah been looking through that site now as well been getting info from wherever i can ^^

Thanks again guys


----------

